
Show HN: RocketAmp – Google AMP for Shopify - rocketamp
http://www.getrocketamp.com/
======
yodon
I hope this doesn't come as a surprise, but it looks like Amp is important
enough to the shopping experience that shopify is adding support at the
platform level (from a tech blog post of theirs earlier today) [0]

[0] [https://engineering.shopify.com/225104708-shopify-
merchants-...](https://engineering.shopify.com/225104708-shopify-merchants-
will-soon-get-ampd)

~~~
rocketamp
Ha, yea we did see that. We were planning to launch today already when Google
announced the full search support and Shopify announced their future support.
We're glad to see Shopify validate our idea and since it seems like they're
still a bit out with their version we're hoping to make some headway and plan
on allowing sites to customize their AMP pages in the near future.

------
rocketamp
Hi, OP here. We wanted to make it really easy for anyone with a Shopify store
to have an AMP version of their site. Happy to answer any questions.

